# Rambling. Rawr. Fuck the modern society and this current era we live in.



## LeeevinKansas

I hate this fucking place. I fucking hate all those fuckerz who think working a 8 to 5 job for the rest of their life till 50, swamped in having to pay bills, stuck in the rut trying to make ends meat, or even if theyre rich as fuck, fuck them for one, and fuck the debts theyre going to incure in life. fuck this damn government and ANY government or system that tells another man what to do, not just once but twice, 3 times, a million times. fuck the society that i was raised in. fuck this damn fucking city and everyone in it. fuck the nation. fuck the people that run it that believe they have a reason to tell me what to do. fuck you. fuck you for thinkin you can charge me to eat, to feed my family, fuck you for thinking you can send my people and my family to institutions for trying to live a life of individuality. fuck you for taking my friends off to those same institutions all because they hopped onto a train and took off, off onto a life of freedom (or whatever u like), a life your prolly jealous of because you cant fucking do it yourself? your sick of the same government. Everyones sick of this life. this place. at least many americans. but u all ignore it and keep runnin around like the governments puppets

oh you puppets you. 

you fuckers just think that if you pretend like nothing is really happening, then everyone will be happy. but im not. im sick of this this. ive stayed behind in the city for a year about now for the wishes of other people and selfish bullshit. and every damn day is a fight to stay alive in this place. is a fight to stay outta fuckin trouble. maybe the average citizen doesnt have this much trouble. but when your so pissed off at the world to the point of tears and pure anger and hatred and rage, and you just wanna be left alone and live off the grid, and be left alone, to myself, solitary, solitude, alone. i cant do this though, because people wont let me? why not? i try and leave and go do my own thing in life, this thing called life, if you can truly call it that? but no its such an evil wrong absurd crazy dumb thing to try and literally shake off the chains of the oppressors. im so stupid for trying to live like i do. but hey, im sick of living like the fuckerz that live in cities. small towns. watever. 

im sick of that shit. sick of waking up wondering about where im gonna get the money to do this and that. to put a roof over my head that i dont even want. i dont want a roof. i want the fucking stars man! the sky! the sunsets! do u people ever see that shit? all alone out on the road, or some seaside cliff? u fuckers ever see that shit? it changes people. moves you. to a place where words dont do what theyre ment to do anymore. 

not just that. i dont like the tv. i can even crack the window open on a nice day because u gotta watch ur damn tvs and put a fan in the window? and u know i gotta pay bills? wtf? AR U RETARDED? u bitch at me saying we needa save energy, yet u cant make sense of the words ur saying? 



u just leave shit on and running 24 fucking 7. sorry people. this kid is fuckin pissed off. im ragin bromatoes. im so fuckin sick of livin next to I-35. its right there. 5 times i tried leavin on it but i came back for u. i came back for u and weve gone through hell together. wtf. its right there. about 500 ft from my doorstep. but everytime i get a backpack u go crazy and tear that shit up. u make me go so insane. but i tore up your cigerettes. > 

i wish we never met. sometimes. 

if i leave i give u up. DAMN. that shit would and will if i do in fact leave be hard. man im so sick of this life though. when i have a job or when i dont this life sucks. i long for and yearn for my former life. livin in the woods, sleepin at truckstops, or out in the countryside. 

i do not have another year in me, you gotta set me free.


----------



## Uncle Mom

Hang in there, Kansas.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

dont trap yourself up man. only you can set you free.


----------



## Zorila

and when you think about all those hypocritic cowards talking about their lack of freedom and how they're controlled by the governament, fuck that, freedom is out there, is really fucking out there and it's so available, fuck the conspirationist idiots grumbling and not doing anything, if one wants to be free, be free, otherwise one shall shut the fuck up.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

Zorila said:


> and when you think about all those hypocritic cowards talking about their lack of freedom and how they're controlled by the governament, fuck that, freedom is out there, is really fucking out there and it's so available, fuck the conspirationist idiots grumbling and not doing anything, if one wants to be free, be free, otherwise one shall shut the fuck up.


 
agreed. its interesting to see a good response because honestly i was blazed out of my fucking mind when i made that but u kno its all true. been stuck here for a year. just gotta grow my balls bigger and leave the major thing holding me back . but can i put up with that? or will it wretch my soul part into a sea of the deepest black? like a distant ever piercing cry that shit will haunt my soul. dunno. ....dunno................

freedom is out there. u are right. ive tasted it before many a time.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

damn this shit hurts. its like a story somewhat. i ramble about random anti government propaganda and random enviralmental (sp? i know im wrong but dc ) shit and how in the end i dont really give a fuck i just want to be left alone and do what i want. which is traveling. and ive been restricted and this shit has shapedmy world view to a point which where normally itd be fine, but its been rather vividly horrific and life altering; ive had exp in the military too, and just like any veteran who hatesthe military im not gonna get into that, but i know my world view has been fucked up by those at the top, the pople in power from the beginning is been a war to control others. in so many ways. movies. media in the later centuries, even through ideas and plays and poetry and songs and what not, people have ways of influencing others. Talkto songwriters. songwriters, and any artist, will tell you their music is from the heart, their painting has emotion. but the government and those in power, hence propaganda , which does not come only in one form the form of a piece of paper dropping from planes, or writtin on walls in the back of computer cafes, its comes in all forms. even words. and growing up around a society that does watever its told. yea the world ive grown up in im downright angry with. not earth, but the jacktards that inhabit it. im a huge fan of environment shit. anything nature wise im all up in that shit. saving animals, savin raiforest. im on it when i got the time and the money. if not im a fuckin natural animist to the T. T for tribal tribesman, not to sound cool but as in the orginal inhabitants of earth, who lived what i would say the correct way. do what they wanted but without the use of electricity and cities and steel and iron and shit. killed an animal or two when they needed it, not an entire population and race of species just to feed a hungry nation. a nation that gorges itself. fuckers. i live on a can of beans a day and maybe some rice or bread. catch me some fish in the river. some crawdads. maybe a rabbit. i dont need no 50 lbs of meat in my diet.


----------



## Tripthetramp

I felt the same way as you, friend. The exact same way. Even tho my marriage was already starting to fall apart, what was driving the nail deeper was I slowly discovered I was married to a very VERY materialistic woman. The straw that broke the camel's back was when we went to my sister's for a bonfire. Just sitting around the bonfire, enjoying the night and the convo, and my wife, oh my wife. Sitting there pissed off because we didn't have weed or alcohol and her phone was dead, so she didn't have her precious facebook...she sat there miserable the whole time telling me how bored she was!
Anyway, like I was saying, even tho it was starting to fall apart it was still a hard choice. To leave her. I love that woman still. But I agree with everything you said about society and work....jesus. Long hours of work tear at my soul like a ravenous lion into a fawn. Giving 40+ hours a week of MY LIFE to fill someone else's pockets more than mine, just so I can afford things I really don't want. But she wanted them. She likes work and money and big screen TVs. So I left. I told her I was filing for divorce because there is no way I was spending the next 40 years of my life this way. Working my ass off to get 2 little days to myself a week, to get 1 whole week to myself a year. And I left. 
That was about 6 months ago. I have been on the road straight ever since. At first, it sucked. I am not going to lie to you about that. It dug at me thinking of her hurt, upset, possibly moving on to another man?
But by the 2nd month of countless rides and countless sunrises/sets in a new horizon every time I saw them... she began to weigh lighter on my mind. Since you have traveled before you know... out here a primitive side takes over. Where once was continuous thoughts and worries, now is peace and quiet. You start to awaken your natural side, the side of man that is most primitive, most ancient. And soon it begins to take over.
I dunno if this helps at all. But seeing as how your rant sounded SO much like my own, I figured I would share my story with you.
But think it thru, and choose carefully, and whatever you do choose charge into it and live it, and do it right!


----------



## FANCY

Man, I know how your feeling. I don't have a person holding me here necessarily, just kind of something I feel is an obligation. 
My mother started paying for my college when I was 8 and now I can only utilize it in Florida, so I feel like I'm such here just to make her happy and keep her support and get free money from the government, so I don't have to work or anything.
BUT, it's eating away at my soul... I hate school, always have, always will. But my mom has worked really hard her whole life, for what she considers a great life; one that I don't care to share. She doesn't really understand (or really care to understand) the minimal life I'd like to live. Like you, I don't really give a shit about the roof over my head; all that means to me is cleaning up other peoples messes and being lazy around the house. I've lost a lot of drive for all the things I love and have become lost and out of touch with myself; confusion fucking surrounds me. I try to care about things but barely anyone around me has a care for anything besides themselves, so the bullshit keeps piling all around me to where I can't even think anymore cause i'm so angry and confused. I'm trying to plan my next step, too, and leaving this place, at least for a while, seems to be my only cure. Some of the genuine ultimate freedom, as I like to call it. Feed that travel-bug some ultimate freedom! We gotta empty these weary heads so full of shit for some truth!


----------



## jefffuckinghipster

Goddamn, Fancy. That's exactly how it is for me, cept I don't have some college fund. It's just that my family is in shit condition and I just need to learn to say no.


----------



## Saidy

I feel your rage and frustration with the system brother. I look around at the people I know that have bought into our dissentigrating system and I see them suffer endlessly. Worst of all, many of them have stopped even dreaming of freedom. They've forgotten that they have choices. 

I share your hatred of television. Some people like the TV on for "background noise." It's like having an obnoxious salesman in your living room, invasive and always trying to sell you something. what's wrong with listening to the birds sing, or silence? Why not strike up a conversation?

I can't wait to leave it all behind so i can feel whole again.


----------



## CXR1037

Blah blah 16 year old rage, angst, etc. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## LeeevinKansas

im 22. im not emo. just a man with my problems. i dont share for attention, i just share. bc life is boring without real emotions. if that means potentially embarrassing myself online then fine. im willing to live.

"Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat."


----------



## thisisme

i will say the exact same thing as i did in response to your other post : Life is what you make it. Only you can change your situation. If youre not happy and want to travel then do it. plain and simple. Dont let others decide whats best for you. You cant please everyone, so you might as well do what makes you happy.


----------



## xbocax

LeeevinKansas said:


> im 22. im not emo. just a man with my problems. i dont share for attention, i just share. bc life is boring without real emotions. if that means potentially embarrassing myself online then fine. im willing to live.
> 
> "Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat."



i like this ha
good reply for people that just want to criticize and show no other emotion than being agro towards everyone else


----------



## LeeevinKansas

xbocax said:


> i like this ha
> good reply for people that just want to criticize and show no other emotion than being agro towards everyone else


 

how do i put this? 

im not angry at everybody. in fact im not actually angry at individuals or people.. "in general" the way most people who are are. IM just pissed off that mankind as a whole has developed in a way over the millenia, spiritually and supernaturally ignorant, as well as highly persceptible to being un open minded and in tolerable of certain ideals, things, of that nature, that have anything to do with a myriad amount of things including ideas such as religion, spirituality, psychoactivity, mental psychoactivity i should say, occult/unknown topics, human history, the real human history, not just accepting the first thing you hear or what you were taught in school. i dont have the answer to all these things. but the best way to put it.....


is that 1. i want to be happy in life. (outside of my rambling i know all i needa do is just leave the woman, im just talking ideals right here, remember i was blazed when i first made this thread so im just following up on it. why not? might as well see what the crazy man has to say.) 

2. the best way i can be happy is instead of doing a million different things that everyone else does, i wanna focus on the greater mysteries of life. this being said i am 3. incredibly spiritual my life being heavily dictated by natural animism, theistic satanism, and ancient astronaut theories, and 4. i seek solitude the most. a solitary life away from the real world, from cities and people, and cars, and civilization, is the best way to clear ones mind. so i can truly embrace my ideals and even if it leads me down the path of WTF , i can maybe catch a glimpse of the greater plans of the universe. to me that takes years of living by primal instincts. back when it was just tribal groups and the first humans, bc back then reflects heavily on ancient astronuat theories, and that right there is enough to make me wanna be a crazy man and live alone, an individual withdrawn from society. trying to figure out where we came from instead of working 40 hrs a week spending paper on materialistic things that really dont do anything for me. when i think about the mysteries of the cosmos and the treasures that lie within, if one truly seek them, are worth an infinity amount of times more than any life with paper and a fancy car and desk job can do. if feels like an absolute utter waste of ones times.

see i already straight up dont buy into all the hub bub about heaven and hell. courtesy of theistic satanism and the fact that a heavy concentration of aliens comes along with those beliefs if you know anything about theistic satanism. on top of that

somewhere in the bible, im not gonna bother getting the right verse, it talks about how "god gave man a brain, to reason." 

thus 

ive seen enough things in my time to convince me that god aint real, at least not in the sense of most peoples beliefs.

and if shit is unknown, mankind will naturally label it bad. bc it is supernatural. im just not gonna be ignorant of shit and pretend humans know everything and that if we dont understand it it aint real. im not like that. theres too many things that happen in my day to day life plain in front of my eyes, that if anyone were paying attention, the world we see if just 1% of life. but as human, we are an underdeveloped race when it comes to the unknown, which is normal to other spiritual souls and entities. and i intend to do the unthinkable to figure that shit out. as in hitchhiking or basically being a hermit all my days.

but this qoman gets in the way. which im fine with. just following up on one crazy thread.


----------



## xbocax

i was saying it was a good reply on your part towards people that act that way not that you are acting that wAY


----------



## Zoid

Hey mate i know exactly how u feel, ive been having the same look on life for 4 years now, im 23 and have a rather dim vision on the world... Well the thing i wanted to say was, Your not alone... This place is a shithole, but hey
theres gotta be some point to all of this mess?... fuck if i knows...
Regards from Denmark, Hang in there


----------



## scatwomb

Oh man, this post really resonates with me. I just returned from Kenya and while there I spent a significant amount of time with the Maasai people. And, holy shit, those people are some badass motherfuckers. I mean, they are limited to where their cattle are, but, they are semi-nomadic. I had the opportunity to go on several cattle drives in the bush, and damn, the amount of respect I have for these people is not conveyable in words. They are the nicest people you could possibly imagine - they would give you their last meat or milk if you were a guest. They are not worried about what kind of job they will have in the future, how they are going to pay their next bill, who they are going to fuck next, buying a new car or tv, or any of that shit.

I'm sure a lot of you people have seen this on the road and in the faces and actions of your traveling/punk buddies. But, damn, this had such such a profound impact on me. Self-sufficient and semi-nomadic badasses walking with conference and happiness on the African savannah. Fuck.


----------



## barefootinbabylon

Wow, man... that sounds absolutely AmAzInG... You had written a post a while back about 'how to deal with society,' and truly, when one actually has the opportunity to experience different societies, different mentalities, different life views, it certainly solidifies the natural ennui that many of us feel, the gnawing, incessant idea that everything we have been fed is a lie. The purity and generosity of the human spirit... wow! Steinbeck said something along the lines of, 'If ever you are in need, go to the poor people. They are the only ones who will help, the ONLY ones.' I've always loved that; the ability to look squarely into the eyes of someone who, by choice or by circumstance, has extricated themselves from this society - it generally comes from having BEEN THERE, rather than abhorrence, or fear, scorn, and derision. I'll never forget going down to Mexico for the first time, on a youth group mission trip; we were helping lay a cement floor for a family of 7, who were so incredibly grateful for our assistance, for this addition to their living quarters, in an environment where the average american... well, you get the drift. The father of this family insisted on our sharing what meagre food they had for the day, in exchange for our assistance... No matter how much we tried to graciously decline, that being, truly, the extent of his food for the day... he wouldn't take no for an answer. Wow. It STILL blows my mind.

Indeed, there are so, so many worlds, so many societies, so many outlooks and perspectives...Wow. Maasai. Fuck is right.  Awesome stuff, bruddah.

Namaste, Blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## Earth

What it boils down to is doing what your heart tells you to do.
If your heart tells you to join the USMC and kill people, then that is what you do.
Want to be free with zero responsibilities?? Then do it - on your own - with no help, because otherwise you are copping out.

I'm in the minority here.
I work a straight job, in a factory - no more than 40 hours a week - for more or less the past say 25 years.
It got me my pad, paid for a tape based analog recording studio - since music is my thing BUT I REALLY REALLY REALLY FUCKING HATE DIGITAL STUDIOS AND REFUSE TO WORK IN A SO CALLED COMMERCIAL ONE.
It also funds my wildlife rescue / transport / rehab work, along with year round wildlife monitoring and river clean up work, all volunteer - and something I do all year round no matter what. And yes, I probably have 16 very different kayaks to pull that off in, because we have everything here from white water to streams, tidal rivers, lakes, not too mention the Long Island Sound and associated salt marshes - and one or two or even five kayaks aint enough if you are doing this year round - winter spring summer fall...
I also rescue cats, and have recently (well, ok - not exaclty recently) adopted a dog, who I take hiking every fucking day at least 2x on the days I work, well - nights I work... and every chance I can when I am off.

Moral of the story: I do whatever the fuck I want and answer to no one, except for 40 hours when I pull into the plant.

Another way of looking at the straight life is this:
40 hours is less than the weekend, which last time I checked is 48 hours long.
8 hours work gives you 16 hours to do as you please.
5 weeks vacataion, plus 1 week personal time, plus 12 more misc. days not too mention paid holidays - including all of Christmas week - and it's like a part time gig - which allows me to focus full time on my eco work and music / art projects.

Life is what you make of it.
If you get joy out of living hard but free, go for it.

I'd rather do what I want, when I want, without anyone telling me what to do - or ever having to ask someone for help.

Fuck dependence.....

Besides, I like mechanical things - so the factory is a good place for me to spend a minimal amount of time and make easy money.

Most important thing of all:
Don't bitch or complain - just do it.......

Live the life YOU want..... because that's freedom baby!!


----------



## Milque Toast

Old thread, and I'm new, so sorry for bumping this but it struck a chord despite it just being some stoner rambling (Truthfully, from his heart. Drugs will do that.) last year. The world does not belong to anyone. It don't belong to self entitled cops that try to enforce it, it don't belong to me, you, or the stupid politicians running it. It doesn't even belong to everyone. It just is. We are gonna run her into the ground eventually. Fuck zombies, aliens, comets, disease, or nukes. We are gonna use it up somewhere down the line.

Sometimes I wish towns we're just where we raised our kids. If you we're pregnant, or had a family than you could live in the town free of charge as long as you worked. You know, like outposts? Families would be outfitted with shelters to call their own, food, water, education and what not (as long as they contributed to the society they would get _everything_ they needed or wanted). But once you we're grown and educated in the ways of the world you would go on to live nomadically. Once you we're old you'd be treated as a king, as the world's teachers, and you'd be the proprietors of the towns. While you we're on you're own you'd just travel, live and learn. Trains would be more prevalent, and the primary source of mechanical travel. Civilization would be more sporadic, but overall better. Energy wouldn't be as used up as it is, or will be. Nature would envelope the earth.

It would be like if the Native Americans had taken over the world 200 years ago. We'd be one with the earth, not one with ourselves. Stuck in this rotten apple, struggling everyday, getting tackled. It sounds fantastical, and probably wouldn't work by any stretch, but that's my ideal earth. It's just fucked up how these governments think they can call it their own, and they don't even do a very good job of maintaining it or their people. It's fucked, and saddens me. Kids starve. Kids die everyday for greedy white rich assholes. Even the middle class is responsible. Many of you, on this site, know that a human doesn't need much to be happy or survive.Yet, somehow these fat ass 9 to 5ers drive SUVs (with one person in them), watch their TVs, and eat like gluttons every night. Cops treat us like worthless shit heads when they are no better than the crack slingers they arrest. The public school system casts aside troubled kids and praises the ones willing to get a 4.0 and do their homework.

I was personally held back and expelled from a few schools despite being just as (I'd say if not more so, but I believe that everyone is equal in some respects) smart and capable as the rest of my class. They just got rid of me because they thought I was too much work. I just needed help and they wouldn't give it to me... My own mother pushed me out of her life because she's been brainwashed by this civilization... It breaks my heart how cruel we people can be, myself included. We steal, lie, and cheat on each other daily. We are all guilty.


EDIT: And to the people saying to "Just live_ your_ life, maaan..." He is. He and I are simply just speaking our minds on how this world is run by it's so called "owners". Humans are like an abusive step-father. We come in at night, with whiskey on our breath, and scream at and beat Mother Nature. All while the Earth is kept awake at night from a touch of tough lovin' from above. It's fucking sick and twisted, and me and the OP are allowed to be sick and tired of it if we want. Don't mean I let these thoughts affect my day to day, by any means. Hell, just like any other human my day to day affects me more than anything.


----------

